# Guided Baffin 2 day trip



## Gunslinger2681

Looking to put together a group or join an already scheduled group for Baffin Bay February March or April, majority of the guides offer two day trips and lodging. Can't find any buddies willing to be patient enough in freezing cold water for trophy trout


----------



## seapro

Let me know if you get a group together. I've been wanting to go to Baffin. My name is Steve. Thanks


----------



## SteelerFan45

I would definitely be up for a 2 or 3 day fishing trip to the Baffin area. I'm very flexible regarding a schedule just need a weeks notice. Signe me up ! PM me for details when you have a time frame in mind. 

Chris


----------



## Gunslinger2681

Ok we need 4 total
Most good guides are 650-700 per day. Cheap hotel and food is on us too
Total per person prob $400+food
I'll seriously shop dates with guides (good FULL-TIME guides that make this trip every year). If at any moment you back out please let me know ASAP, won't hurt my feelings


----------



## fire14fishin

When you guys are ready to secure some dates and have a group of 4-5, I can get you set up with by best friend who is a guide and get you guys some lodging. I live a few hundred yards from bluffs landing and know the owners who have a couple new houses just built by my house for lodging. I also have a floating cabin for rent in baffin if interested in that also as a package. I just listed it today in the rental section here on 2cool. Just let me know if I can help you out guys. Thanks... Randy


----------



## Capt Justin

My name is Justin. I am a full time licensed guide.
Along with offering a guide service we also have cabin rentals. I feel very confident we could put the perfect package together for you. From just a guided trip to an all inclusive guided fishing trip (everything included from meals to bedding, Prices starting at $400/person for 2 nights 3 days) to one of our cabins. You can check out our website captaincarl.com or give me a call anytime 3615003559


----------



## Ozzy one

Gunslinger - any update here? Are you still looking to put a crew together or do u have enough?


----------

